# Paphs



## albert (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi there, some more of my family:
appletonianum, hirsutissim and hangianum.
cheers
Albert


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 28, 2008)

I want your family...  Drool-icious..! Especially the hangianum, of course.. :drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2008)

Me want hang! :viking:


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Good job Albert! :clap::clap:


----------



## Candace (Aug 28, 2008)

Lovely hangianum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, good job!


----------



## Roy (Aug 29, 2008)

Albert, is your hangianum from a seedling ?????? or a plant from Royale Orchids.


----------



## albert (Aug 29, 2008)

from a seedling, long long time ago.
cheers
Albert


----------

